# Leopard Eggs



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a female that came to me as a rescue from Cincinatti several years ago. I don't usually keep the rescues, but at that time I had one male and one female and figured a 1.2 ratio would be a better match. She has been a very good breeder for me. This year she laid eggs in January (13), March (7), April (11) and May (11). The thing is, these eggs take a LONG time to hatch. I have my incubator set at 85F degrees. January's batch is just hatching now - almost 6 months later!

@Will


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 15, 2017)

Does 5/17 indicate May 2017?

I'm happy to see this no matter.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 15, 2017)

They're so cute at that age!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2017)

Will said:


> Does 5/17 indicate May 2017?
> 
> I'm happy to see this no matter.



No, it means May 17th. She just laid that batch a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 16, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> No, it means May 17th. She just laid that batch a couple weeks ago.


Egg labeling nomenclature. So many ways to do it. Fun to see the little ones pop out.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 16, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> No, it means May 17th. She just laid that batch a couple weeks ago.


Curious why you would put new eggs in with a clutch about to hatch? As they hatch, they get pretty active for me and will always try to dig in under anything, which is often another egg. With their clutchmates, turning another egg is not much of an issue, but with an egg not almost ready to hatch, I would be concerned. I've got to where I move eggs once they pip to another container as I even got concerned about how much they roll the other eggs. Do you feel that is not an issue?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't leave the newly hatched babies in with the other eggs. It just saves space in the incubator to use those containers. Two of them fill the incubator. When they hatch, I have another incubator set up for babies only.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2017)

Thought I'd show a picture of them so far as of today. There are 9 fully out of the eggs. I left one in the incubator because he has a large yolk sac to absorb.






In the second picture I'm pointing to my favorite.


----------



## thelma humpert (Jun 18, 2017)

He's a cutie ...


----------



## teresaf (Jun 18, 2017)

Awe, doesn't being a new mommy feel great?


----------



## Peliroja32 (Jun 18, 2017)

Ooooooooh babies!!! Your favorite is the one that caught my eye also ❤


----------



## Mojavejaz (Jun 19, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I have a female that came to me as a rescue from Cincinatti several years ago. I don't usually keep the rescues, but at that time I had one male and one female and figured a 1.2 ratio would be a better match. She has been a very good breeder for me. This year she laid eggs in January (13), March (7), April (11) and May (11). The thing is, these eggs take a LONG time to hatch. I have my incubator set at 85F degrees. January's batch is just hatching now - almost 6 months later!
> 
> @Will
> 
> ...


Funny coincidence that I have a female leopard who laid 4 clutches this year also - Jan, Feb, Mar, April and the January ones just started hatching today! I had almost given up on them since a previous female (her mother actually) used to lay eggs that hatched at around 90 days like clockwork. Thanks for letting me know that this prolonged incubation is not abnormal after all. I look forward to the next three clutches hatching in the coming months.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, the last egg hatched last night. That means 100% hatch rate. 13 brand new leopard babies for Will to sell


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Oct 29, 2017)

Can I ask did they chalk pretty quick like a week or so after they were laid? I have my first 2 clutches of leopard eggs and not sure if progression is the same time frame as Russian eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2017)

The eggs from that female start looking good in just a couple days.


----------

